# Affair



## mike44md

*wow....*

mmm


----------



## Softballkid




----------



## mommyof2boys

*Wow*



			
				mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com




  Wow is all I got to say!!!

  You are very forward!!


----------



## unixpirate

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com




OMFG! This is a joke right?


----------



## Jameo

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com


 :worthless


----------



## unixpirate

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com




MM's mpd :shrug:


----------



## Ben Dover

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com


Dude, let me know if this works for you. Send me the overflow at ICURcrack2@hotmail.com.


----------



## RoseRed

Un####ingreal!


----------



## bresamil

So how many messages did you get?


----------



## mommyof2boys

bresamil said:
			
		

> So how many messages did you get?



that would suck if your wife/girl/ or even someone you knew got on here and saw this....


----------



## mommyof2boys

Opps didnt mean to Quote Bresamil....


----------



## cattitude

Would you be able to buy me stuff?


----------



## mommyof2boys

Well if you feel the need, maybe talk with your wife if she doesnt listen yall cant work things out then "leave for a while" But hell what do I know Im not yet 30... Got 1 more year... holly ####...(LOL)


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Would you be able to buy me stuff?


The Vette and the Boxers ain't enough for you?  

:attentionho:


----------



## RoseRed

mike44md said:
			
		

> See why'd ya have to ruin it with me buying shtuff! WOMEN.... think ill turn gay now.


I'm sure you'll find a nice young man to buy you shtuff too.


----------



## cattitude

mike44md said:
			
		

> think ill turn gay now.



Start another tread.


----------



## kwillia

mike44md said:
			
		

> See why'd ya have to ruin it with me buying shtuff! WOMEN....


Sigh... I guess they don't make 'em like Otter anymore...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sigh... I guess they don't make 'em like Otter anymore...




Well crap.  So we're just supposed to pony up the booty to this loser and not get anyting in return?  What a novel idea.


----------



## Pete

mike44md said:
			
		

> think ill turn gay now.


 <---Cleek for your dream come true


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> <---Cleek for your dream come true


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> <---Cleek for your dream come true



  He is SO going to kill you.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> He is SO going to kill you.


NO SH!T!


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete said:
			
		

> <---Cleek for your dream come true


<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSYYYYYYYYUS%2526i%253D470%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/470.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D470/image.gif">


----------



## cattitude

mike44md said:
			
		

> Can anyone say inbred!



I think if you try a little harder, you just might be able to say it.


----------



## jazz lady

mike44md said:
			
		

> Can anyone say inbred!



Well, THAT didn't take long.   Next you'll be calling us a bunch of SMIBs.


----------



## rack'm

*Extra bonus if you drive a Taurus too.......*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> <---Cleek for your dream come true


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> It would suck if the other 1/2 gave a Sh$% but life goes on and on not to mention its too short!


Maybe you two should try "jeeping".  Seems to keep the fire in other marriages around here.


----------



## virgovictoria

rack'm said:
			
		

>


  I think he's particular to the color gold


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, THAT didn't take long.   Next you'll be calling us a bunch of SMIBs.



Just like BLT's, we are SMIBalicious!


----------



## CandyRain

I am going to get NOTHING done today keeping up with this tread.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Just like BLT's, we are SMIBalicious!



Indeed we are.    I could go for a BLT right now.


----------



## cattitude

mike44md said:
			
		

> No taurus, just a beautiful 1987 Gold Wing and a pick-em-up




I'm out


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm out


The Gold Wing is a thread killer.


----------



## morganj614

RoseRed said:
			
		

> The Gold Wing is a thread killer.



But it's a beauty  Now back to BLT's...


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> The Gold Wing is a thread killer.


Now if it had been a Harley......


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> But it's a beauty  Now back to BLT's...



If I can't hear it, I don't want to ride it.    

Mmmmm... BLT's are my friend.


----------



## Vince

Pete said:
			
		

> <---Cleek for your dream come true


----------



## rack'm

*I don't know who's poor excuse of a MPD this is.......*

but, it's not waking me up at all.  <img src="http://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/ernaehrung/food-smiley-021.gif">


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If I can't hear it, I don't want to ride it.


I am going to leave THAT line alone.  



> Mmmmm... BLT's are my friend.


    That and a few bottles of wine.


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:
			
		

> but, it's not waking me up at all.  <img src="http://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/ernaehrung/food-smiley-021.gif">


I :heart: you.


----------



## kwillia

I have it on good source the "BLTs" is the equivalent to "jeepin" but in a without guys involved way...


----------



## Tigerlily

mike44md said:
			
		

> Why would my GW do that, I pass up all the HD's everyday broken down on the side of the road...LOLOL


:wavinghandaboveheadlikewildwomanpickmepickmepickme:


----------



## CandyRain




----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have it on good source the "BLTs" is the equivalent to "jeepin" but in a without guys involved...


Do you speak English often?  

And no, your source is wrong.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Indeed we are.    I could go for a BLT right now.


Funny thing:

I went to Wawa on the way home from the dump yesterday and ordered a turkey and bacon sammich.  The chick making the sammiches is a little overloaded.  She takes a peice of bread, slabs on some mayo, 4 strips of bacon, then squints at the screen and gobs on some of that shredded meat like product they call beef and use for cheesesteaks.  Bacon, shredded beef :yuk:  She looks at me and says "Is this yours?"  I say "Hell no".  Well it turned out to be mine but she read it wrong.  I asked her "Bacon and beef, who the hell would eat that?"


----------



## rack'm

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I :heart: you.




Good morning lady.


----------



## cattitude

mike44md said:
			
		

> As a long time HD owner, I found after an hour ride my AZZ is ready for a rest not to mention my hearing.. at least on the GW, I can ride for hours, jump off and dance the night away. Also, I have drag pipes on her so its loud enough to waken the dead!



You'd still have to buy me stuff....lots and lots of stuff.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have it on good source the "BLTs" is the equivalent to "jeepin" but in a without guys involved way...



That is RVing. Ask CMC


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> I asked her "Bacon and beef, who the hell would eat that?"


MainMan


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> MainMan


:shrimp:


----------



## CMC122

CandyRain said:
			
		

> I am going to get NOTHING done today keeping up with this tread.


You're going to actually take the time to keep up with this thread?


----------



## CMC122

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That is RVing. Ask CMC


No, it's camping  Keep it straight woman.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :scrimp:



:fixed:


----------



## aps45819

*Psa*



			
				mike44md said:
			
		

> Why would my GW do that, I pass up all the HD's everyday broken down on the side of the road...LOLOL


This is NOT my mpd


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> No, it's camping Keep it straight woman.


----------



## Jameo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That is RVing. Ask CMC


 
Yup!


----------



## CableChick

Jameo said:
			
		

> Yup!


 
How quickly she forgets. :shrug:


----------



## Bozznc

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That is RVing. Ask CMC



Jeepin and RVin are almost the same thing, it just depends on the size and how willing the participants are to get dirty


----------



## Lilypad

*That's odd-*

I just posted this on a "Looking for Love" message board last night!  
I am looking for a married man, 40-55 white male, bbm welcome. I am 5'11/220 black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys is a big plus, since that is where I am too.


----------



## baileydog

mommyof2boys said:
			
		

> that would suck if your wife/girl/ or even someone you knew got on here and saw this....






No, it would suck if his wife / girlie emailed him for a date.


----------



## Softballkid

baileydog said:
			
		

> No, it would suck if his wife / girlie emailed him for a date.




  that would be hilarious


----------



## aps45819

Lilypad said:
			
		

> I am 5'11/220


So much for the "Are you chubby" question


----------



## CandyRain

baileydog said:
			
		

> No, it would suck if his wife / girlie emailed him for a date.


"If you like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain....write to me and escape!"


----------



## oldman

mike44md said:
			
		

> See why'd ya have to ruin it with me buying shtuff! WOMEN.... think ill turn gay now.



Thank goodness I'm out of his age range.


----------



## mike44md

Yea your out of everyones age range!


----------



## Tigerlily

mike44md said:
			
		

> Yea your out of everyones age range!


So are you married too?


----------



## bresamil

Any takers yet?


----------



## pixiegirl

And I thought today was going to be boring.


----------



## Geek

Doesn't Slotted dry hump the newbies


----------



## slotted

Geek said:
			
		

> Doesn't Slotted dry hump the newbies


Your post has been report. : I think you have me confused with mike.


----------



## Geek

slotted said:
			
		

> Your post has been report. : I think you have me confused with mike.




No, it was you. I remember how much you cried when you were done.


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> yes alot of takers, the issue is one can tell they take and not give. Would be nice to find someone who are on the same level.


Of course they're takers.  They want the same thing you do, a piece on the side - no strings attached, while maintaining their family.  You're both takers.  Taking the trust your spouses give you and crushing it under your heel.

I have a hard time respecting cheaters.   Immature gamers all about the thrill of the forbidden and possibility of getting caught.

Swingers are a different story - both partners know the game and there's equal opportunity - they trust each other enough to be honest about their needs. I couldn't live the lifestyle but a great many do, successfully.

Maybe you should talk to your wife.  How's that song go?  Who's making love to your old lady, while you were out making love?  She may be just as disappointed in the bedroom as you are. 

I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## CableChick

Geek said:
			
		

> Doesn't Slotted dry hump the newbies


 

 :


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> Of course they're takers.  They want the same thing you do, a piece on the side - no strings attached, while maintaining their family.  You're both takers.  Taking the trust your spouses give you and crushing it under your heel.


That's hysterical, if you think about it.

"Yeah, I'm having a hard time finding someone to cheat on my wife with.  The ones that show interest are just so dishonest - you can't trust them at all."


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's hysterical, if you think about it.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm having a hard time finding someone to cheat on my wife with.  The ones that show interest are just so dishonest - you can't trust them at all."




Egg zactly!!


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's hysterical, if you think about it.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm having a hard time finding someone to cheat on my wife with.  The ones that show interest are just so dishonest - you can't trust them at all."



I thought this thread was just a poor attempt at humor.  It's not


----------



## camily

Man, I need to stop doing laundry and check up on the new posts earlier in the day.


----------



## rack'm

cattitude said:
			
		

> I thought this thread was just a poor attempt at humor.  It's not




I say it still is...


----------



## rack'm

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.




Either beat your meat of hire a whore.

You're welcome.


----------



## CandyRain

mike44md said:
			
		

> ... this will be the last post from me.



Anyone wanna take bets?


----------



## CableChick

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.


 

Azzhole!  Break away after she is gone.  You're a piece of shiat!


----------



## camily

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.


OMFG!!!!!!!!! My mother is a breast cancer survivor. I cannot believe you actually want to cheat on your wife during what is the most difficult time in her life!!! You are a piece of shiat. I hope you rot in hell. You make me sick.


----------



## rack'm

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets?



I'd rather bet against the next sunrise.....


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.


There are support groups out there for caretakers of those succumbing to cancer and other illnesses.  In fact we have someone on this board whose wife's health is failing and he would be a good person for you to talk with when you're stressed and think you're the only one dealing with it all.
You're not going to get emotional support from some chick who is looking for side action.  JMHO


----------



## Geek

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.




The girls will be beating down your door now. What a keeper you are.


----------



## vraiblonde

mike44md said:
			
		

> I didn't want to travel down that road, however I will since you think im SCUM, my wife has breast cancer and has been in treatment for the last 3 months. Not only am I there for her day in and out, I clean the puke, dress her, bath her and try to feed her. These are things that a husband needs to do, however I am human as well, I take the time to sit and reflect on the way I want things to turn out, but reality is that its not going to be a fairytail ending and this is why I look for companionship. Once in awhile I need to break away from my reality for some fantasy. You see its not all about sexual encounters as it is about communication. Now you know my story... this will be the last post from me.


Somehow I doubt that this post will change anyone's mind about whether you are scum or not.



Quietly having your "needs" met is one thing.  Advertising for it on a public forum is just rude and disrespectful to your poor sick wife.


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt that this post will change anyone's mind about whether you are scum or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Quietly having your "needs" met is one thing.  Advertising for it on a public forum is just rude and disrespectful to your poor sick wife.


I swear this is why people get divorced.  One of them can't be selfless for a period of time, whether due to illness or children or workload.  They can't see that it's just temporary.


----------



## BuddyLee

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com


 I hear this gal is into that sorta thing.  

Here ya' go bud.

http://forums.somd.com/private.php?do=newpm&userid=6848


----------



## Geek

bresamil said:
			
		

> I swear this is why people get divorced.  One of them can't be selfless for a period of time, whether due to illness or children or workload.  They can't see that it's just temporary.




This is how life tests you. You find out what your made of during the tough times. Sounds like his wife is brave.


----------



## rack'm

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hear this gal is into that sorta thing.
> 
> Here ya' go bud.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/private.php?do=newpm&userid=6848




What did he do to you??


----------



## BuddyLee

I bet he gave her cancer.


----------



## BuddyLee

rack'm said:
			
		

> What did he do to you??


I'm trying to model myself for Elaine.


----------



## cattitude

Geek said:
			
		

> The girls will be beating down your door now. What a keeper you are.




Well ya gotta admit (assuming he's real) he's got a rather large set of balls.


----------



## rack'm

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'm trying to model myself for Elaine.




Not a chance of that happening Ethiopianboy


----------



## BuddyLee

rack'm said:
			
		

> Not a chance of that happening Ethiopianboy


My parents prefer to call me concentration camp boy.


----------



## somd whisper

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com



What are you looking for? and what is bbw?


----------



## somd whisper

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think if you try a little harder, you just might be able to say it.


----------



## rack'm

somd whisper said:
			
		

> What are you looking for? and what is bbw?



*B*ig *B*lack *W*oman


----------



## CandyRain

rack'm said:
			
		

> *B*ig *B*lack *W*oman


----------



## bresamil

somd whisper said:
			
		

> What are you looking for? and what is bbw?


Although BBW sometimes stands for big black woman, in this case he specified white female so I believe its big, beautiful woman.  :shrug:


----------



## somd whisper

rack'm said:
			
		

> *B*ig *B*lack *W*oman




Ohhh thank you.


----------



## aps45819

bresamil said:
			
		

> I believe its big, beautiful woman.  :shrug:


I.E. Chuncky Monkey


----------



## jwwb2000

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hear this gal is into that sorta thing.
> 
> Here ya' go bud.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/private.php?do=newpm&userid=6848



Oh my!


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hear this gal is into that sorta thing.
> 
> Here ya' go bud.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/private.php?do=newpm&userid=6848


  I'm not 40-55 dum dum


----------



## Midnightrider

StarCat said:
			
		

> I'm not 40-55 dum dum


more like a duece to a duece and a half????


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I'm not 40-55 dum dum


Oh come on...

...you could pass for it.


----------



## StarCat

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> more like a duece to a duece and a half????


 Age?


----------



## Midnightrider

StarCat said:
			
		

> Age?


lbs, like 200-250....


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Oh come on...
> 
> ...you could pass for it.


 Yeah right, I still get carded for cigarettes


----------



## StarCat

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> lbs, like 200-250....


 No, you're WAY off. I weigh at least 300 something, the scale doesnt go any higher than that and I cant afford to get a second one


----------



## Midnightrider

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, you're WAY off. I weigh at least 300 something, the scale doesnt go any higher than that and I cant afford to get a second one


ummmm, folds


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, you're WAY off. I weigh at least 300 something, the scale doesnt go any higher than that and I cant afford to get a second one


I thought you were going to Curves?


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to Curves?


 I had to quit going after I broke some of their equipment and they threatened a lawsuit


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I had to quit going after I broke some of their equipment and they threatened a lawsuit


I bet it was that big head of yours.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I bet it was that big head of yours.


 I guess thats a possibility, but all this time I thought it was my big fat ass


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I guess thats a possibility, but all this time I thought it was my big fat ass


I thought they were one in the same.


----------



## K_Jo

Is this thread worth getting involved in?


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I thought they were one in the same.


 Yeah, I guess technically they are, since I do always have my head up my ass


----------



## StarCat

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is this thread worth getting involved in?


 No, I couldnt even keep up with the first 3 pages. Too many newbies with red karma and no avatars


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is this thread worth getting involved in?


In a nutshell, his wife has cancer and is going through treatment and doesn't really feel up to pleasuring her man so he is trolling for a ho bag to fill his needs. Nice huh.


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is this thread worth getting involved in?




Sure if you're a BBW who wants to be his concubine.


----------



## StarCat

rack'm said:
			
		

> Sure if you're a BBW who wants to be his concubine.


  But hes really looking for someone who is 40-55, so you dont really qualify  Maybe next time  jk


----------



## Mikeinsmd

mike44md said:
			
		

> I know this is very forward, however I am looking for a married woman, 40-55 white female, bbw welcome. I am 5'11/220/black hair with hazel eyes. Be in the Southern Maryland area, Work in St. Marys a big plus since that is where I am too. let me know!
> 
> mike
> 
> mtdavis72960@hotmail.com


Change your name you desperate asswipe.


----------



## StarCat

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Change your name you desperate asswipe.


 Way to throw us all off, your MPD


----------



## Mikeinsmd

StarCat said:
			
		

> Way to throw us all off, your MPD


Yea right.


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Sure if you're a BBW who wants to be his concubine.


I'm not sure.  Does either one of those Bs stand for black?


----------



## StarCat

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Yea right.


----------



## StarCat

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. Does either one of those Bs stand for black?


 No but I think the second B stands for Beaver


----------



## somd whisper

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Change your name you desperate asswipe.


----------



## Tigerlily

mike44md said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> I started a stupid post and looky here.... everyone and thier momma wants to hang me on the cross..... I should have said I am in a relationship with a gay, blind, legless 70 year old man from Pakistan.... LMAO!


No takers yet huh?


----------



## harleygirl

mike44md said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> I started a stupid post and looky here.... everyone and thier momma wants to hang me on the cross..... I should have said I am in a relationship with a gay, blind, legless 70 year old man from Pakistan.... LMAO!


Next time do not try to pick up women from a stolen movie scene, ala "Waiting to Exhale", oohhh my wife is dying of cancer, hold me........It may have worked on Angela Bassett, but not here.


----------



## camily

mike44md said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> I started a stupid post and looky here.... everyone and thier momma wants to hang me on the cross..... I should have said I am in a relationship with a gay, blind, legless 70 year old man from Pakistan.... LMAO!


Yes you should have. That would be better than saying your looking for side action while your wife is battling a disease that is trying to kill her. She has probably had a part of her body removed that in her eyes defines her as female and sexual. She is probably wondering if you will find it unattractive and in turn, look elsewhere. Which you did. I'm sure she wouldn't expect it though while she is still going through the freakin' treatment.


----------



## harleygirl

mike44md said:
			
		

> oh Harley girl... you make my Gold wing wanna grow up!


----------



## CandyRain

Didn't you say you weren't posting anymore??


----------



## hvp05

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Didn't you say you weren't posting anymore??


Yeah, and when he did begin a new thread it was this one, where actually seems like a decent guy.  Which one should we believe?


----------



## chernmax

Damn dude, you got OWNED!!!


----------



## BlackSheep

mike44md said:
			
		

> If anyone out there is still looking at this thread, I am the wife, and yes, he's been doing this for many years although not so blatant as this.  I do not have cancer, Mike is a pathological liar, any thread or post you read on here by him is total BS. He is an EMT wannabe at 46 years of age.  Sorry I had to post this under his name, I don't want to create a new name just to be able to do one post.


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> If anyone out there is still looking at this thread, I am the wife, and yes, he's been doing this for many years although not so blatant as this.  I do not have cancer, Mike is a pathological liar, any thread or post you read on here by him is total BS. He is an EMT wannabe at 46 years of age.  Sorry I had to post this under his name, I don't want to create a new name just to be able to do one post.


You have my sympathy.  Need the name of a good lawyer?


----------



## kwillia

mike44md said:
			
		

> If anyone out there is still looking at this thread, I am the wife, and yes, he's been doing this for many years although not so blatant as this.  I do not have cancer, Mike is a pathological liar, any thread or post you read on here by him is total BS. He is an EMT wannabe at 46 years of age.  Sorry I had to post this under his name, I don't want to create a new name just to be able to do one post.


Thanks for the 411... I'm thinking Vrai should make this his permanent siggie line...


----------



## mehlert74

mike44md said:
			
		

> If anyone out there is still looking at this thread, I am the wife, and yes, he's been doing this for many years although not so blatant as this.  I do not have cancer, Mike is a pathological liar, any thread or post you read on here by him is total BS. He is an EMT wannabe at 46 years of age.  Sorry I had to post this under his name, I don't want to create a new name just to be able to do one post.




wow, so sorry you had to see this, i couldn't believe it when i saw this thread....he is a loser.


----------



## DoWhat

mike44md said:
			
		

> Thanks people, I'm younger than he is and for some reason he feels he needs to prove something, although this post was done in July, I just found out about it from a friend today.  I did not have breast cancer then, but had a slight scare in October (found out to be nothing, but wouldn't he have felt bad.)  If I had know about this post then, there would have been big trouble.  I am alive and well with a great job and possibly looking for a good lawyer.....The Wife.


Where is he at now?
Does he know that you are on his computer?


----------



## camily

We knew he was an a$$ to begin with. Sorry about your situation girlie.


----------



## juggy4805

Not a smart decision on his part. Such a shame.


----------



## camily

mike44md said:
			
		

> Actually this is my computer and he is supposedly at a buddies house, most of the posts he does is from his work computer, but he happened to leave his profile signed in on my computer.  Then a friend happened to mention this to me today and all I had to do was go into somd and there it was.


What a dumb azz. He deserves to be busted. Probably not at a buddies house either.


----------



## Azzy

mike44md said:
			
		

> I really can't believe people are still reading this thread, but glad you all know what a loser he is.


 I hope you're planning on divorcing him


----------



## camily

mike44md said:
			
		

> I really can't believe people are still reading this thread, but glad you all know what a loser he is.


Actually, when you posted in it, it became a "new post" which members see listed as having a "new post". Does that make sense? We ahve not been reading it until you posted.


----------



## Azzy

mike44md said:
			
		

> Question though....has anyone out there been dumb enough to actually respond to his desperate plea?


 Probably not.


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> Question though....has anyone out there been dumb enough to actually respond to his desperate plea?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Azzy

mike44md said:
			
		

> That's good, they would have been very disappointed.


----------



## Azzy

<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=alt1Active id=p1910143 width="50%"></TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>01-27-2007 07:56 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">like your husband should have divorced you?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

 are you disappointed that he didn't?


----------



## juggy4805

mike44md said:
			
		

> That's good, they would have been very disappointed.





Ohhhh snap! That fool got clowned.


----------



## Azzy

mike44md said:
			
		

> not disappointed, surprised, I know there are some desperate women out there that may fall for his BS.


 My post wasn't to you, it was to whoever gave me the karma


----------



## juggy4805

mike44md said:
			
		

> Sorry, meant working, please don't think I'm whoring.





I wish there were more of you in this world.


----------



## bresamil

mike44md said:
			
		

> If there were, lawyers would always have business....sorry trying to keep a sense of humor, it's my nature


Before he deletes this thread, print it out.  You may need it.


----------



## camily

mike44md said:
			
		

> I'll say this too, if this thread changes course, you'll all know he got in and changed his password, believe me he'll try to cover this.  Don't believe it.  I'll get my own profile.


Go ahead and make your own profile then.


----------



## Toxick

Never before has a thread made me want to laugh and cringe so intensely at the same time.


----------



## Kain99

Sorry guys ... I smell complete BS!


----------



## Penn

Now, I've seen Larry and Vrai accidently post under the same user name, and maybe a few other couples.

But never like this one!


----------



## RoseRed

How did I miss the revival of this?


----------



## aps45819

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I.E. Chuncky Monkey


02-15-2007 02:09 PM your a chunky monkey 

 

You must not be real swift if it takes you 9 months to be offended


----------



## happy_bee4

aps45819 said:
			
		

> 02-15-2007 02:09 PM your a chunky monkey
> 
> 
> 
> You must not be real swift if it takes you 9 months to be offended


----------



## vraiblonde

Too bad about that pesky "Quote" feature, eh?


----------



## vraiblonde

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78996&page=9&pp=10

Deleting posts doesn't really work so well around here.


----------



## julz20684

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78996&page=9&pp=10
> 
> Deleting posts doesn't really work so well around here.


----------



## mike44md

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78996&page=9&pp=10
> 
> Deleting posts doesn't really work so well around here.




Come on sh*T head you can do better then that... what all out of doughnuts and doggy bisquits?


----------



## mike44md

julz20684 said:
			
		

>



See this 400 lber sits around acting like she is god on the puter... and here you have proved it by bowing to it.


----------



## vraiblonde

mike44md said:
			
		

> Come on sh*T head you can do better then that... what all out of doughnuts and doggy bisquits?


----------



## mike44md

vraiblonde said:
			
		

>


waiting!!!


----------



## mv_princess

mike44md said:
			
		

> See this *400 lber* sits around acting like she is god on the puter... and here you have proved it by bowing to it.


What is a lber?


----------



## mike44md

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What is a lber?


----------



## itsbob

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What is a lber?


lb short for pound.. lber.. pounder..


----------



## otter

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What is a lber?



pounder...and he's got Vrai confused with Chasey.


----------



## vraiblonde

mike44md said:
			
		

> See this 400 lber sits around acting like she is god on the puter... and here you have proved it by bowing to it.


Why are you getting pissy with me?  I'm not the one screwing around on my sick wife.


----------



## mv_princess

itsbob said:
			
		

> lb short for pound.. lber.. pounder..


 Ah. Thank you. That's what I thought but I was just checking. he must have seen my pictures.


----------



## itsbob

mike44md said:
			
		

> See this 400 lber sits around acting like she is god on the puter... and here you have proved it by bowing to it.


Nope, some of us have met her and would put her closer to 300 then 4..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

otter said:
			
		

> pounder...and he's got Vrai confused with Chasey.


I've lost a few lbs cutting down from a case to a 12-pack a day.  I'm at a lean 394 lbs.


----------



## otter

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've lost a few lbs cutting down from a case to a 12-pack a day.  I'm at a lean 394 lbs.



oooh babeeee


----------



## julz20684

mike44md said:
			
		

> See this 400 lber sits around acting like she is god on the puter... and here you have proved it by bowing to it.



Get over yourself azzhat


----------



## nachomama

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Ah. Thank you. That's what I thought but I was just checking. he must have seen my pictures.



I, for one, like that picture of you.  You and your mid-drift baring self.


----------



## mv_princess

nachomama said:
			
		

> I, for one, like that picture of you.  You and your mid-drift baring self.


  Yeah, I enjoy you being my stalker too.


----------



## nachomama

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yeah, I enjoy you being my stalker too.


----------



## BS Gal

mike44md said:
			
		

>


So, how is your wife?  Seriously.


----------



## mv_princess

nachomama said:
			
		

>


----------



## nachomama

BS Gal said:
			
		

> So, how is your wife?  Seriously.



 although it sounds as though we're the only ones that care about her.


----------



## mike44md

BS Gal said:
			
		

> So, how is your wife?  Seriously.



She's great and sitting back laughing at the post...


----------



## BS Gal

mike44md said:
			
		

> She's great and sitting back laughing at the post...



Is she done with her treatments?


----------



## mv_princess

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Is she done with her treatments?


 pst, she never had cancer in the first place. He lied about it.


----------



## nachomama

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Is she done with you yet?


----------



## BS Gal

mv_princess said:
			
		

> pst, she never had cancer in the first place. He lied about it.


Oh, yeah.  I forgot.

Why is she still with you, Mike?


----------



## nachomama

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.  I forgot.
> 
> Why is she still with you, Mike?



I'm sure the only wife he has is the one at the end of his wrist...


----------



## mike44md

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.  I forgot.
> 
> Why is she still with you, Mike?



must be my 12' oops should I say my 2'


----------



## BS Gal

mike44md said:
			
		

> must be my 12' oops should I say my 2'


You're creepy.


----------



## CableChick

I need to change my nick and quit offering up help to every person that asks.  :shrug:


----------



## mike44md

CableChick said:
			
		

> I need to change my nick and quit offering up help to every person that asks.  :shrug:




My wife really appreciated your help,, so it wasn't for me alone and you should know, don't believe everything you read...Thanks Again,.....


----------



## ylexot

mike44md said:
			
		

> must be my 12' oops should I say my 2'


" = inches
' = feet


----------



## mike44md

ylexot said:
			
		

> " = inches
> ' = feet



thanks I never get measurements correct....


----------



## Cowgirl

mike44md said:
			
		

> thanks I never get measurements correct....




  It's ok...most guys don't.


----------



## Cowgirl

Happy Birthday, Mike!


----------



## handcrafty

still a scumbag.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## kwillia




----------



## MonaLeesa

kwillia said:


>


I have to say this thread was highly entertaining even if it was thought to be real at first...by the end I was lmao..


----------



## bresamil

I remember this thread.  Guy looking for a little comfort while his wife battled cancer.....



OMG!!!! It's John Edwards!!!!!


----------



## MonaLeesa

bresamil said:


> I remember this thread.  Guy looking for a little comfort while his wife battled cancer.....
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! It's John Edwards!!!!!


----------

